# Ausfall von USB-Eingabegeräten durch Einschaltungen/Stromschwankungen?



## SirChris (1. August 2013)

*Ausfall von USB-Eingabegeräten durch Einschaltungen/Stromschwankungen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab seit längerem folgendes Problem:
Mein Rechner steht zusammen mit meinem Aquarium im selben Zimmer. Am Aquarium ist eine HQI-Lampe angebracht, welche mit einem elektrischen Vorschaltgerät betrieben wird. Wenn sich diese Lampe, gesteuert über eine elektrische Zeitschaltuhr, anschaltet und mein Rechner in dem Moment auch an ist, fallen USB-Tastatur und -Maus aus. D.h. die Geräte reagieren nicht mehr, leuchten aber noch (bei beiden sind LEDs verbaut). Meistens ist es nur die Maus die ausfällt, ab und an auch die Tastatur. Das Problem lässt sich dann damit beheben, dass ich die Geräte einfach ab- und wieder anstöpseln muss. Im normalen Desktopbetrieb ist das nicht weiter schlimm, aber bei Spielen kann es extrem ärgerlich sein, wenn plötzlich die Eingabegeräte versagen, besonders wenn ich online spiele.
Dazu kommt auch, dass, wenn meine Lautsprecher an sind, ein sehr lautes Knarzen und Krächzen, während des Einschaltvorgangs der Lampe zu hören ist, also so für 2-3 Sekunden.
Rechner und Aquarium hängen nicht an der selben Steckdose, wohl aber an der selben Raumsicherung bzw. Stromkreis. Ich habe bereits versucht eine Steckdosenschaltleiste mit Entstörfilter für die Stecker des Rechners zu benutzen, aber das hat keinen Unterschied gemacht.
Ein ähnliches Phänomen kann ich aber auch gelegentlich beobachten, wenn ich meine Schreibtischlampe anmache, d.h. da knackt es auch kurz in den Boxen und ab und zu fällt die Maus dabei aus.
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit oder ein Gerät, was dieses Verhalten ändern kann? Oder hilft es eventuell nur mir einen anderen Stromkreis der Wohung für eines der beiden Objekte zu suchen?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Ausfall von USB-Eingabegeräten durch Einschaltungen/Stromschwankungen?*

Was hast du für ein Netzteil im PC?
Billige Netzteile sind nicht gegen Stromschwankungen gerüstet und das könnte das System beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Snorri (1. August 2013)

*AW: Ausfall von USB-Eingabegeräten durch Einschaltungen/Stromschwankungen?*

Mir fallen bei sowas nur steckdosenleisten mit entstörfilter ein.

Zb:


Hama Steckdosenleiste 6fach mit Überspannungsschutz und: Amazon.de: Elektronik

weil ein Entstörfilter schützt vor Störimpulsen aus dem Netz und verhindert, dass Störungen dieser Geräte ins Netz gelangen.
Könnte aber auch sein das die sicherung einen weg und und erneuert gehört.


----------



## SirChris (1. August 2013)

*AW: Ausfall von USB-Eingabegeräten durch Einschaltungen/Stromschwankungen?*

Also ich hab das LEPA B650 ( LEPA B 650W ATX 2.3 (B650-SA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland )
Das hat, soweit ich das auf unterschiedlichen Seiten rausgelesen habe, keinen expliziten Schutz davor, wüßte aber auch nich wie sowas heißen sollte.

Steckdose mit Entstörfilter hab ich schon benutzt, hat leider keinen Unterschied gemacht.
edit:
Mir fällt grad ein, dass ich die Steckdose mit dem Entstörfilter nur beim PC, nicht aber an der Lampe ausprobiert habe. Glaube ich jedenfalls...
Das sollte ich vielleicht nochmal umgekehrt versuchen.


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2013)

*AW: Ausfall von USB-Eingabegeräten durch Einschaltungen/Stromschwankungen?*

Anstatt im Dunkeln zu tasten würde ich mal nachmessen... Hast du ein Oszilloskop?


----------



## SirChris (2. August 2013)

*AW: Ausfall von USB-Eingabegeräten durch Einschaltungen/Stromschwankungen?*

Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2013)

*AW: Ausfall von USB-Eingabegeräten durch Einschaltungen/Stromschwankungen?*

Hm... Schlecht. Du kannst ja mal versuchen ob man mit einem Multimeter oder einer LED mit Vorwiderstand an der 5V Schiene einen kurzzeitigen Spannungseinbruch feststellen kann. Letztere Methode ist zwar primitiv aber möglicherweise fruchtbarer.


----------

